# Kabellose Maus oder Mit Kabel? Was Besser?



## Dominik10 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Was ist besser eine Maus ohne oder Mit Kabel?

mfg Dominik


----------



## Succer (8. Juni 2009)

Technisch gesehen tut es sich eigentlich nix (oder zumindest nur auf dem papier...) is nur sehr nervig, wenn keine ladestation dabei ist und man ständig die batterien wechseln muss oder diese mitten beim Spielen alle sind...


----------



## Vordack (9. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich habe mit schnurlosen Mäusen schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, und das bei einem Cordless Desktop von Microsoft. Daher habe ich mir ne MX518 gekauft (mit Kabel) und bin sehr glücklich mit ihr.


----------



## N-Traxx (9. Juni 2009)

Zum Spielen immer eine mit Kabel, für Office Kabellos. Mir kommt es imme so vor als hätten die Kabellosen eine Verzögerung drinnen, kan aber auch sein das mir das so vorkamm weil ich noch mit Mäusen der ersten und zweiten Generation zu tun hatte. Auserdem nervt das Laden/Batteriewechsel.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele im Moment mit einer G7 von Logitech und merke absolut keine Verzögerung. Ich spiele auch hauptsächlich Shooter (im Moment fast ausschließlich CoD4). 

Meinen Statistiken nach reagiert die Maus auch schnell genug. 

Ich würd es mal so sagen, wenn du etwas mehr Geld investierst, kannst du direkt eine Kabellose Maus nehmen, aber alles unter ca. 50€ taugt nur bedingt zum spielen. 

Mein Traum wäre eine Razer Mamba....  
aber 120 Ocken sind nicht grad ein Pappenstiel....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juni 2009)

Succer am 08.06.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch gesehen tut es sich eigentlich nix (oder zumindest nur auf dem papier...)


Oh doch!  

Ich zockte Tiger Woods 2007 einmal mit ner kabellosen, auf Office zugeschnittenen Maus (50€!) und mit ner MX518.

An der MX518 hatte ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.

Bei der Kabellosen  war es eine Qual auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden, wo es auf hohe Genauigkeiten bspw. beim Putten ankommt. Der Putter zuckte in Mini-Delays über den Bildschirm.  
Eine korrekte Dosierung der Geschwindigkeit des Putters war so nicht möglich.
Auch in diversen Ego-Shooter, wo es auf genaues Zielen ankommt, verzichte ich freiwillig auf ne kabellose Maus.  
Da sind immer Verzögerungen mit im Spiel.


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 10.06.2009 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 08.06.2009 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schonmal mit ner Gaming-Funk-Maus gespielt? Da merkt man wirklich keinen Unterschied und ich weiß wovon ich rede. Hab hier auch die G5 rumliegen...

Warum vergleichst du auch eine Office-Funk-Maus mit ner Gaming-Kabelmaus bei Spielen?
Is doch klar, dass dann die Funk-Maus unterliegt....


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

Nachteil kabelos:
-Nerviges Laden/Wechseln der Batterien bzw. immer dran denken das Ding in die Dockstation zu stecken

-Gewicht der Batterien

Nachteil kabelgebunden:
-minimaler Zug vom Kabel, wobei mich das weit weniger stört wie das hohe Gewicht von kabellosen

Den ersten Nachteil noch hinzu und es dürfte klar sein, das ich kabelgebundene wählen würde.


Vorteil bei kabellosen sehe ich vor allem darin wenn man sich zum Film gucken auf eine Couch lümmeln kann und dann immer noch steuern kann ohne das Kabel hinter einem  herzuziehen, sofern das überhaupt so lang wäre.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juni 2009)

GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal mit ner Gaming-Funk-Maus gespielt?


Nö. aber von einer 50€ (!) teuren Maus, auch wenn sie auf Office zugeschnitten ist, erwarte ich halt Präzision.  



			
				GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da merkt man wirklich keinen Unterschied und ich weiß wovon ich rede. Hab hier auch die G5 rumliegen...


Die G5 ist eine kabelgebundene Maus.  



			
				GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum vergleichst du auch eine Office-Funk-Maus mit ner Gaming-Kabelmaus? Is doch klar, dass dann die Funk-Maus unterliegt....


Weil diese kabellose Maus nun mal 50€ kostet und da kann man imho mehr Präzision verlangen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 10.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Den ersten Nachteil noch hinzu und es dürfte klar sein, das ich kabelgebundene wählen würde.


Zumal Kabelgebundene um einiges billiger sind.
Ne MX518 kostet 30-35€.


----------



## Damaskus (10. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 10.06.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deswegen schreibt er ja, dass er die G5 als kabelgebundene Alternative "hier rumliegen hat" =D


----------



## GW-Player (10. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 10.06.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann vergleich sie aber auch mit einer kabelgebunden, auf den Officebetrieb zugeschnittenen Kabelmaus und nicht mit einer Gaming-Maus...




			
				nikiburstr8x am 10.06.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 10.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt?Das wusst ich jetzt echt nicht.   
Ich wollte dir und dem Threadersteller sagen, dass ich auch den Unterschied kenne. 
G5-->G7
Kabelgebunden->Kabellos
Ich spiel viel lieber mit der G7 als mit der G5. Die kommt nur an den Laptop.



			
				Damaskus am 10.06.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen schreibt er ja, dass er die G5 als kabelgebundene Alternative "hier rumliegen hat" =D


Wenigstens einer versteht mich


----------



## Gunter (10. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 10.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil kabelgebunden:
> -minimaler Zug vom Kabel, wobei mich das weit weniger stört wie das hohe Gewicht von kabellosen


wirklich grandiose lösung, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teslatier (10. Juni 2009)

Gunter am 10.06.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 10.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit würde ja noch mehr auf meinem Tisch rumstehen. Da bleib ich bei meiner Kabellosen (in der 2. Generation). Zumal ich absolut zufrieden mit der bin (Logitech cordless desktop wave). Ich vermisse das Kabel nicht. Hat nur gestört. Bin auch kein Hardcore UT, CS oder Quake Spieler. Von daher kommts bei mir nicht auf die hunderttausendstel Sekunde an. 

Wg. "nervigem" Batteriewechsel: Ich brauche höchstens alle paar Monate die beiden wechseln (auch bei meiner vorigen). Das sehe ich nicht als nervig an. Oder das Ding über Nacht auf die Ladestation zu stellen ist auch nur gewöhnungssache. Aber der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier.


----------



## Gunter (10. Juni 2009)

Teslatier am 10.06.2009 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch kein Hardcore UT, CS oder Quake Spieler. Von daher kommts bei mir nicht auf die hunderttausendstel Sekunde an.


hihi, das erinnert mich an eine lan-party wo ich noch meine funk-logitech (mx610, also netmal ein "gamer"-modell) hatte, und in UT99 einen gegner im turnier ziemlich übel abgezogen hab. als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass ich mit einer funkmaus gespielt habe (weil er mich gefragt hat was für ne maus ich hab), hat er ganz schön geguckt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juni 2009)

GW-Player am 10.06.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann vergleich sie aber auch mit einer kabelgebunden, auf den Officebetrieb zugeschnittenen Kabelmaus und nicht mit einer Gaming-Maus...


Hast Recht.   
Kabelgebundene Mäuse sind jeder nicht-kabelgebundenen vorzuziehen, da sie im Preisleistungsverhältnis unschlagbar sind. Das kann man schlecht vergleichen.  
Ich würde mir nie ne kabellose Gaming-Maus für über 100€ kaufen, wenn ich die selbe Präzision für  ca. 35€ mit ner Kabelbgebundenen haben kann.
Das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist da meines Erachtens entscheidend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Dominik10 am 08.06.2009 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Was ist besser eine Maus ohne oder Mit Kabel?
> ...



kabellos:
+ platz & ordnung (bzw. platz für unordnung anderer art) aufm tisch
+ flexible positionierung der maus
+ einschließlich bedienung aus größerer entfernung
+ kein kabel, das im entscheidenden moment zu kurz für die bewegung ist und sonst immer in langen schlaufen aufm tisch liegt
- schwerer (für mich kein nachteil)
- geladene ersatzakkus auf vorrat halten (sehr nervig, wenn man ein %(//$) mainboard hat, dass auch im stand by alle peripherie-anschlüsse mit strom versorgt, so dass die maus in keinen ruhezustand geht)

kabelgebunden:
+ billiger
+ größere auswahl


in bezug auf verzögerung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bei meiner mx610 nichts bemerke und bereits zu anfang dieses jahrzehnts der mouseman cordless optical von vielen testern als "latenzfrei" bewertet wurde. das gleiche gilt für mx700, mx900 und g7. die neue mamba soll jetzt noch latenzfreier sein...
sollte man vielleicht selber probespielen, es sei denn, man ist ut3-fan. (da sorgt die software für einen für mich deutlich spürbaren lag. wie gesagt: in anderen situation bemerke ich keinen, also muss das wohl ein vielfaches dessen sein, was die maus -wenn überhaupt- verursacht)


----------

